# Looking for fulfillment service in Europe



## EvilKukka (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi I'm a graphic designer from Europe and I've been doing some designs lately. Now I've tried CafePress and some others but apparently they don't deliver to my country and the shipping would take weeks anyway. 
So does anyone know a European fulfillment service that allows me to run a shop from my own site?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, Individuelle T-Shirts, Shirts, Tshirts, uvm. | Spreadshirt


----------



## freg (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi,

I’ll continue the thread, are there any more then spreadshirt.net? I’m having “trouble” getting some of my most popular designs approved at spreadshirt.

I have also been in contact with shirtcity.com and zazzle.co.uk but as of yet haven’t gotten any response.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Cafepress is also an option. CafePress United Kingdom: Funny T-Shirts & unique one-of-a-kind gifts


----------



## freg (Sep 18, 2009)

splathead said:


> Cafepress is also an option. CafePress United Kingdom: Funny T-Shirts & unique one-of-a-kind gifts


Zazzler seems to be solely based in the US and only. So any orders to Europe will be subject to customs and added vat. uk webite i figure uk base but NO 
Is this true about cafepress.co.uk also?


----------

